
Travelling Notes - pavel_lishin
http://www.aeracode.org/2014/12/15/travelling-notes/
======
pavel_lishin
When my wife and I traveled to Munich for Oktoberfest, the day after we
arrived turned out to be reunification day. We were having a hell of a time
trying to figure out why all the grocery and clothing stores were closed...

